# Instalacja Gentoo z sieciówką BCM57780

## Mr.Han

Witam !

Mam problem z instalacja Gentoo na moim lapku z sieciówką BCM57780. Karta jest obsługiwana przez moduł tg3 jednak moduł wbudowany w jądro na Live CD nie obsługuje karty. Co zrobić żeby zainstalować nowy moduł do obsługi karty z Live Cd Gentoo ? jest jakiś sposób na dodanie modułu do obrazu Live CD i ładowanie jego podczas uruchamiania systemu ?

----------

## no4b

Do instalacji możesz użyć dowolnej innej płyty livecd z Linuksem, który obsługuje Twoją kartę.

----------

## mistix

Lub zassaj wszystko co potrzebujesz wcześniej na dysk i postaw base-system. Później już jedź z systemu bez updejtowania systemu z livecd.

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzyj systemrescuecd do stawiania gentoo lub ubuntu livecd.

----------

## Mr.Han

Już Gentoo na dysku siedzi teraz tylko problem z X'ami i mobilnym Radziwiłem 5650 ;( jak chce zainstalować do niego stery to portage twierdzi że w systemie jest xorg-server 1.6.0 i mu przeszkadza jak zamaskuje xorg-server 1.6.0 to wtedy wypluwa że jest mu on potzrebny do emergowania. Co robić ?

----------

